# Alternative decoy weights.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Got some new decoys the other day from plottrunner, and I decided I wanted the tangle free chord, with a different weight system. I about **** my pants when I saw what sportsmens Warehouse was charging for them. $15 for twelve **** weights. I really would rather spend $30 on something else. What do you guys do, just take it in the rear, or do you have an alternative?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

We rigged ours up on long lines. Each is a different length line. We anchor each end with a 1/2 pound ball weight. The decoys each have a short length of line (6 inch) and a large safety pin tied on the end. On the long line we have tied washers where we want the decoy to be and the safety pin is attached to the washer.

One guy grabs the end of the line with a ball weight and walks away from the blind as the other attaches the decoys to the line. When all the decoys are out, he attaches another ball weight to the end and tosses it. The walking guy arranges the decoy line in an arc or straight line accordingly.

It works really good.


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello to all, Fixed blade,

Years ago I inherited some decoys, they had simple black chord strung through the full length of the decoy keel, with a galvanized 3/4" pipe coupling laced onto the chord for a weight.

Crude, especially by today's standards, but effective. with jerk strings, movement,and a string line for easy pickup available today a simple half dozen decoys tossed out in a semi circle is very old hat I'm sure.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

NPS in Salt Lake has strap weights for around $6 a dozen. I saw them today, there were probably a dozen bags left.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> NPS in Salt Lake has strap weights for around $6 a dozen. I saw them today, there were probably a dozen bags left.


That sounds better, *what is NPS?*


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a store that has just about anything you could think of. It's on Imperial road and about 16oo South. Take 1700 south west off Redwood Rd. and second right turn is Imperial Rd. You can't miss it they have stores on both sides of the street but you will want to go to the east side store for all the outdoor and industrial stuff. Lots of damaged/ refused freight and other stuff. I find decoys, ground blinds, calls and tons of other stuff in there for cheap. I found 5 CVA Wolf muzzleloaders in there Friday for $117.00 and Cabelas wants $299 anyway check it out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet thanks Fowlmouth


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The price of lead really skyrocketed in the last few years. I had a pretty good stockpile of it from when it was cheap. I have my own mold, pour my own j weights, when I switch all my dekes to the texas system, I'm gonna just repour all of them into straps and use that.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

2 words =====Texas Style

these put all the other variations of the strip weight to shame, no winding, no tangles, and about half the time to set up and take down


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Fowl habits said:


> 2 words =====Texas Style
> 
> these put all the other variations of the strip weight to shame, no winding, no tangles, and about half the time to set up and take down


big +1!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="Fowl habits":3vdiwppm]2 words =====Texas Style
> 
> these put all the other variations of the strip weight to shame, no winding, no tangles, and about half the time to set up and take down


big +1!![/quote:3vdiwppm]

+2 I will be changing all of my decoys over to this this summer.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

The best and cheapest decoy weight I've ever used is a 1" nut from the hardware store. I think I got a dozen for about $2.50 and they're heavy enough to use for duck decoys, plus the hole fills with mud and anchors them pretty good. You may want to use an 1 1/4" for geese! ******* as it gets but it works.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> The best and cheapest decoy weight I've ever used is a 1" nut from the hardware store. I think I got a dozen for about $2.50 and they're heavy enough to use for duck decoys, plus the hole fills with mud and anchors them pretty good. You may want to use an 1 1/4" for geese! ******* as it gets but it works.


YES! Go *******. How's the baby doing my friend?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> The best and cheapest decoy weight I've ever used is a 1" nut from the hardware store. I think I got a dozen for about $2.50 and they're heavy enough to use for duck decoys, plus the hole fills with mud and anchors them pretty good. You may want to use an 1 1/4" for geese! ******* as it gets but it works.


 :lol: I used to use those big washers you would get from around the railroad bridges, you know the ones they use under the bridge bolts. I got two kegs of them from a bridge crew once, they are plenty heavy enough to hold a decoy, and best of all they were FREE!!!!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Joel Draxler said:


> YES! Go *******. How's the baby doing my friend?


She's doing great Joel, thanks for asking. Mom is doing really well too. I managed to sneak out over the weekend for some hunting but my parents are visiting now so I might have to wait till next week to get out again......you know what it's like to have a new baby during hunting season! Have you gotten out in your new boat and are you moved into your new place yet?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> The best and cheapest decoy weight I've ever used is a 1" nut from the hardware store. I think I got a dozen for about $2.50 and they're heavy enough to use for duck decoys, plus the hole fills with mud and anchors them pretty good. You may want to use an 1 1/4" for geese! ******* as it gets but it works.


Yeah know I thought about this even held some in my hand at the home depot. They just didn't feel heavy enough. I guess I was wrong.

I went to that store fowlmouth was talking about and grabbed some. $5.99. That place was weird, but cool at the same time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I went to that store fowlmouth was talking about and grabbed some. $5.99. That place was weird, but cool at the same time.


That's funny, it is a weird store but hey you never know what "treasure" you will find. Glad you found some.


----------

